# '67 GTO Inner and Outer Rocker Replacement



## LewisT (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello all. Looks like I will need to go for inner as well as outer rocker panels plus partial floors on my '67. Was wondering if anyone had some advice or experience on how to replace inner and outer rockers panels (most importantly inner rockers). Trying to get an idea on what it is going to take before I get too involved or over my head. Thanks very much.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

LewisT said:


> Hello all. Looks like I will need to go for inner as well as outer rocker panels plus partial floors on my '67. Was wondering if anyone had some advice or experience on how to replace inner and outer rockers panels (most importantly inner rockers). Trying to get an idea on what it is going to take before I get too involved or over my head. Thanks very much.


Mine are getting done at the shop as we speak....I will visit tomorrow and give you some info. Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Visit Too Many Projects' thread (up top, the sticky one) titled "finally working on the car". You will be horrified and awstruck at the same time. I do believe he did a bit of rocker fabbing.....


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWHH come on it was more like a very small patch weld


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea, it was minor, I think he just held up another car to the rocker and welded the whole thing in.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Yea, it was minor, I think he just held up another car to the rocker and welded the whole thing in.


That might have been easier....:lol:

A lot depends on the condition of the rocker at the front cowl/kick panel area. If that is rusted out too, you have an intense project on your hands. The outer rocker is sandwiched between the outer cowl panel and inner kick panel with 3 braces holding it all together in between. I needed to replace the inner kick panel too, so i pealed away the layers with a plasma cutter until I got down to the outer rocker. There are pics in my thread. I also had to replace my whole floor so I wasn't concerned about being careful with it and cut a bunch out for easier access. If your braces are good and the inner rocker that they attach to, it will be more difficult to work around them. It is time consuming but with care and observation (and pics to help the memory) it is doable.
Here's a cut-away of the inner rocker/ floor pan/ outer rocker relationship. The floor braces are welded to the inner rocker too.


----------

